
Bennis v. Michigan: Forfeiting the Due Process Rights of the Innocent Owner - oftenwrong
http://www.nesl.edu/userfiles/file/lawreview/vol32/2/BROWN.HTM
======
a_thro_away
So the idea is "innocent" co-owners of property are being treated
unconstitutionally because of civil forfeiture. But who is REALLY affected by
this; the legions of innocent wives? Or the vast banking and loan industry who
lose property every day to illegal acts. Whomever, it definitely reeks of
Michigan.

